# Anyone still riding a PSYCLE WERKS Wild Hare?



## AKF757 (Apr 29, 2004)

Cleaning out the garage, I came across a replecement bushing kit and some derailleur hangers for a *Psycle Werks Wildhare*. I owned one back in 1998 or 1999, can't remember - too many bikes and too much beer. Brings a smile to my face when I think about all the riding on that old girl.

Anyway, I want to make sure it finds a good home, figuring if someone still has one they must be get desperate for parts. If you have one or know someone who does, direct them to the classifieds as I just posted it.

Thanks!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*No but*

I've a friend that does and sent your message along. thanks for the parts offers, Jim


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Might want to post in the "Vintage" forum


----------



## laddie (Aug 7, 2008)

*Jim's friend*

Hello,

Actually, I do have an old Psycle Works I took out of retirement several years ago and now and again I use this bike as a winter commuter. May be great to obtain those bushing kits. Somehow last time our bike shop was able to locate bushing kit after many many months and that's how this old bike received new life!

thanks!
LH


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Im riding a Wild Hare*

After a 10 year break from mountain biking. (I got a 1600 Yamaha Roadstar and have cruised all over the country) but now Im fat and out of shape. Im dusting off the Wild Hare and getting ready to ride again. My square taper bottom bracket and all. lol

Let me know if you have sold those bushings.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

I rode a PW for years and still have a frame. Good stuff - a great downhill and uphill machine. But I can't forget its big problem: the plasitc bushing would eat into the aluminum frame, causing lateral "perma-swag."


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Still have one that's in fantastic shape. I got it for my then 17 year old son but he's only been on it 3 times and he's 20 now. I started riding it some. It is a fantastic ride and with a Manitou Swinger 3 way shock it is an ounce less than 6lbs (or 1.5 oz heavier than my friends 2007 Titus Racer X. Its amazing how far ahead of its time this frame was. I have an xtra hanger and two bushing kits too. I figured the bushings would go but they are still tights and perfectly smooth.

It's funny that this popped up because I'm thinking of selling it to fund a recent aquisition. Hmmm what to do?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Still riding mine..........If you still have the bushing set available, PM me, I'd be happy to take it off your hands. What a sweet bike, so far ahead of it's time.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Tell your friends... rescue opportunity*

If your are a Psycle Werks Wild Hare fan I need you...

I have a size medium for sale in the classifieds that I bought for my son a few years ago. It was in great condition when I got it. The guy I bought it from had numerous bikes and obviously hadn't ridden it too much. My son virtually never rode it either. It has a Manitou Swinger SPV on it. It's in terrific condition&#8230; pivots smooth and tight.

It's really a little too big for both of us. He's 5' 7" and I'm 5'6". If you ride one you know it was way ahead of it's time, built very tough and with a light shock fairly light due to the bushing instead of bearing design.

I have two sets of extra bushings and a derailleur hanger.


----------



## hydora (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where can I get a replaceable rear hanger for the Wild Hare frame??


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Give the guys at http://derailleurhanger.com/index.htm a call, if it's not listed, maybe they can make one for you. Good luck with that. I'm still riding PW as my "back up/loaner" bike.


----------



## hydora (Apr 6, 2009)

gmats,
Thank you for your reply.
I will give them a call tomorrow.

Thank you, again!!


----------



## hydora (Apr 6, 2009)

I am restoring a Wild Hare right now, and I need a new seat post clump.
Does anyone know what size of seat clump I have to get? (Diameter of outside of seat tube)
Is that 35mm?


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

hydora said:


> I am restoring a Wild Hare right now, and I need a new seat post clump.
> Does anyone know what size of seat clump I have to get? (Diameter of outside of seat tube)
> Is that 35mm?


At first I thought "Clump was a typo for Clamp" but since you did it twice are you referring to the spacer?

Any way I found that a standard 31.6 seat post will fit with the spacer removed but it only extends into the depth of the spacer so you end up with about ½ inch of adjustment. I never lower my post while I'm riding so I went with it to save the weight of the spacer.

I imagine the clamp would be fairly typical for bikes that use the 31.8mm seat post.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

BTW if anyone out there is interested in a medium contact me. 

If there is interest I'll start another classified.


----------



## hydora (Apr 6, 2009)

[email protected]
Thank you for the reply.
I mean "Seat Collar". 
I searched on web, and I may can use either 34.9 or 35mm collar for this frame.


----------



## neilchops (May 26, 2010)

Hey everyone. Just recently took my old Wild Hare out and the rear pivot points seem very loose. Is this a worn bushing or did the bushing actually eat the frame??? If anyone knows where to obtain replacement bushings your help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Rainbow Cycles in California if I remember right.

I have two extra sets but am hesitant to part with them because I've been thinking about selling my frame.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

neilchops said:


> Hey everyone. Just recently took my old Wild Hare out and the rear pivot points seem very loose. Is this a worn bushing or did the bushing actually eat the frame??? If anyone knows where to obtain replacement bushings your help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


It could be the bushings; however, check the bolts. The bushings not only eat the frame, but also the bolts. Remove them and check. I remember changing out both bolts and bushings in an effort to remove slop. It worked until the frame developed wear. I heard that some of the last PW bikes had stainless steel on tha frame contact points to limit wear.

I guess the problem is what to do if the bolts and bushings are worn. Parts could be a serious problem.

Too bad. If only PW used bearings . . . .


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

rideandshoot said:


> If your are a Psycle Werks Wild Hare fan I need you...
> 
> I have a size medium for sale in the classifieds that I bought for my son a few years ago. It was in great condition when I got it. The guy I bought it from had numerous bikes and obviously hadn't ridden it too much. My son virtually never rode it either. It has a Manitou Swinger SPV on it. It's in terrific condition&#8230; pivots smooth and tight.
> 
> ...


Do you still have the bushing and hanger set? Id be very interested in buying that from you if so.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Douger-1 said:


> Do you still have the bushing and hanger set? Id be very interested in buying that from you if so.


One of two things is going to happen to mine. I'm going to give it to my son to ride when he moves out (the stipulation will be that he rides it or gives it back to me to sell) or I'm going to sell it. Either way the spares are important so I'd better hang on to 'em.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*not quite spam*

First the bike isn't for sale yet. I bought it for my son because he likes to ride off small drops and jumps so I thought the durability coupled with reasonably light weight would be perfect. I guess what I should have said he used to like to ride off small drops and jumps because he has only been on the bike twice in the last two years! It's also a little bit big for him. I'm wondering if I should sell it before it ages more. It has a Manitou Swinger shock on it and I still have the original fox vanilla shock

What do you think the frame would be worth? The existing pivots are still tight and smooth and I have a spare set.


----------



## nutjob (Jan 9, 2011)

*Gotta Wild Hare*

I've got to spin off a few of my favorites. Anyone interested in a Large PS Wild Hare, black, in nice condition? Post here, and I'll put in more details and contact info.


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

Bushings can be bought here.
http://www.igus.com/default.asp?PAG...49&c=US&L=en&gclid=CMeP8d6drqYCFRNSgwodFxfwnw

Large is: QFI-1012-08
Small is: QFI-0809-04

I still have two that I ride. I have a med that is set up xc and a large that I set up AM. Great bikes.

J


----------



## GGBFEHFFF (Jan 11, 2011)

*Ааааыыыыы*

http://ya.ru самый лучший поисковик!!!!!!!! ПОТРИ ТЕМУ ИЛИ ЗАСРУ ФОРУМ,


----------



## hairygut (May 4, 2007)

*yes interested*

Hit me up in a pm. 


nutjob said:


> I've got to spin off a few of my favorites. Anyone interested in a Large PS Wild Hare, black, in nice condition? Post here, and I'll put in more details and contact info.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Zombie Psycle Werks - almost Halloween - need help*

Hello all-

My apologies for bringing a thread back from the dead... zombie Psycle Werks... I am the proud new owner of an older Psycle Werks Wildhare! Thus far, I can see what all the hype was 10 years ago, I love this bike!!!

I'm curious if any of you former Psycle Werks riders have any deceased frames? I've been on the phone a few times with Chuck at Rainbow and he has been very helpful in dating my frame and getting me some new decals. I've combed over this site collecting info, thanks to Jake21 for the bushing info, I can order the bushings (Jake's link) from Rhode Island for a few bucks or from Chuck for $40.00. Chuck wants $250.00 for a set of chainstays, that's simply not going to fly with me for now. So, between now and whenever, I'd like to take Pisgah's advice (thanks for the detailed reply to my questions) and try to collect some spare parts. Do any of you have a dead frame that you'd be willing to part with at a decent price? I'm really enjoying the ride of this Wildhare, I can see myself down the line investing some time and money into keeping this gem on the trail. Any help from you former Psycle Werks riders would be appreciated!

Thanks for your time!

Best regards,

-DON-

p.s. I'll post a picture or two in the next day or so... :thumbsup:


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Rebuild specs*

I just rebuilt the bike with many new parts and a full overhaul. The new parts include:
Avid v-brake levers
REAL cnc brake barrel adjusters
Race Face stem
Bontrager handlebar
Race Face cnc large chainring
SRAM race chain
gear and brake housing/cables
I have new tires too, they are not pictured

The rest of the components are:
XT/LX rapid fire shifters (also overhauled in the tune up)
XT v-brakes
Chris King headset
Marzocchi Z-1 Bomber fork (100mm travel)
Fox Vanilla R rear shock (3.75" & 4.75" adjustable travel)
ControlTech Easton seatpost
Salsa Flip-Lock seatpost collar
XT crankset
XTR front deraileur
XTR rear derailleur
XTR hubs custom laced to WTB Laser rims
SDG Grand Prix seat
ODI Ruffian Lock-On grips
Time ATAC pedals (not pictured)


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, that's a sweet build/rebuild. Yes, I still have mine. Well, actually, my original one is in the possession of my friend who broke her Amp a few years back. The one that I do have is from another friend who got a Turner Spot. We took all the parts of her PW and put it on the Turner. I got the old frame and resurrected it with all the old parts I had lying around (the original parts from my PW).


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

gmats said:


> Wow, that's a sweet build/rebuild. Yes, I still have mine. Well, actually, my original one is in the possession of my friend who broke her Amp a few years back. The one that I do have is from another friend who got a Turner Spot. We took all the parts of her PW and put it on the Turner. I got the old frame and resurrected it with all the old parts I had lying around (the original parts from my PW).


Thanks for the reply gmats!

Do you have any pictures of your Wildhare? I'd dig seeing how yours turned out, I'm intrigued by the idea that you put one together from spares! How much crossover is there from the Wildhare to the Turner Spot? Did parts swap straight across? Pisgah suggested I start collecting spare parts for down the line but in the last two weeks only a downhill frame ("Mad Dog"?) has popped up on the radar.

Thanks again and I hope to see some pics!

Best regards,

-D-


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

neo_pop_71 said:


> Thanks for the reply gmats!
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your Wildhare? I'd dig seeing how yours turned out, I'm intrigued by the idea that you put one together from spares! How much crossover is there from the Wildhare to the Turner Spot? Did parts swap straight across? Pisgah suggested I start collecting spare parts for down the line but in the last two weeks only a downhill frame ("Mad Dog"?) has popped up on the radar.
> 
> ...


Um, no, I don't have any current pictures of the bike I have now.

The swap over for the Turner (my friend's bike) wasn't too bad. I passed the frame over, we got a new fork and some BB7 brakes. Otherwise, all the parts swapped over, wheels, drivetrain, controls, seat, seat post.

My original build from 1998 was with V-brakes, CK hubs laced to Mavic rims. The only real parts I don't have anymore (but had lying around) was the cranks. I had a set of Topline compact (94/58mm) crankset on the original. There is now a White Inudstries crankset on the bike. The bike is still being run with XT thumb shifters and 8 speed XTR drivetrain.

I guess this was close to the original bike way back in the 90's


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Awesome photo!!!*

That's a great shot! I love the color contrast between the soil and rocks against the blue sky and white clouds! Where was this shot taken?

I notice you have a different rear shock then the stock coil over FOX Vanilla R that came on the frame, what rear shock are you running? I think a new rear shock would be my next upgrade, I'd like to have something a little more stout. If I could land one with a lock-out, that would be the best! I'm trying to track down some of those obscure Marzocchi Bomber disc brake adapters, they are not the standard width between the mounts. A guy over on Retrobike was making them but now he is not but he is making a post mount version. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he lets me know when they're available.

I recently built up a 1x9 96'er/69'er with Rick Hunter fillet brazed SuperCrown rigid 29'er fork, XTR and PAUL components... that bike really helped bring back my love of trail riding! However, riding the Wildhare is like that feeling from when I was a kid on my BMX bike... I love this bike!!!

Please let me know about that amazing picture, thanks!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

neo_pop_71 said:


> That's a great shot! I love the color contrast between the soil and rocks against the blue sky and white clouds! Where was this shot taken?
> 
> I notice you have a different rear shock then the stock coil over FOX Vanilla R that came on the frame, what rear shock are you running? I think a new rear shock would be my next upgrade, I'd like to have something a little more stout. If I could land one with a lock-out, that would be the best! I'm trying to track down some of those obscure Marzocchi Bomber disc brake adapters, they are not the standard width between the mounts. A guy over on Retrobike was making them but now he is not but he is making a post mount version. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he lets me know when they're available.
> 
> Please let me know about that amazing picture, thanks!


That picture was taken on top of the 14,000 foot mountain Mauna Kea on the Big Island of Hawaii.

That shock along with the fork was the original lightweight build. That was either the Cane Creek or the Fox air shock. The front was a Judy with the Englund Air cartridges. Awesome, lightweight set up. The bike was down to about 22 lb back then.

Over the years, the bike evolved to about 25lb with the coil shock/fork. The Fox Vanilla fork and coil shock and Hayes disk brakes. I am including a current picture (the way it is now). My friend in Southern CA owns it. Still riding it minus the broken Topline Cranks.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

gmats said:


> That picture was taken on top of the 14,000 foot mountain Mauna Kea on the Big Island of Hawaii.
> 
> That shock along with the fork was the original lightweight build. That was either the Cane Creek or the Fox air shock. The front was a Judy with the Englund Air cartridges. Awesome, lightweight set up. The bike was down to about 22 lb back then.
> 
> Over the years, the bike evolved to about 25lb with the coil shock/fork. The Fox Vanilla fork and coil shock and Hayes disk brakes. I am including a current picture (the way it is now). My friend in Southern CA owns it. Still riding it minus the broken Topline Cranks.


Thanks gmats for the reply! I thought that view looked familiar, about 20 years ago I made that hike on one of our family vacations... so many great memories from our many trips around those beautiful islands! Thanks again for including the awesome shot!

Geez, 22 lbs is a race worthy weight, then or now, and the 25 lbs is certainly a nice build... especially when you factor in the plush ride thanks to the great suspension! Mighty kind of you to share that Wildhare with your friend, I know that I couldn't be as generous but I am new to the frame and loving it!!!

How about the Wildhare that you built up for yourself? Do you have any pictures of that build? Oh, that reminds me, do you need a pair of top tube "Wildhare" decals with the paw prints? Chuck sent a pair of the original style decals and that's not what I ran on my frame. If you'd like them, just let me know and I'll gladly mail them your way. I'll attach a picture of them for reference.

Peace,

-DON-

p.s. Did you ride your Wildhare this weekend?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

neo_pop_71 said:


> Thanks gmats for the reply! I thought that view looked familiar, about 20 years ago I made that hike on one of our family vacations... so many great memories from our many trips around those beautiful islands! Thanks again for including the awesome shot!
> 
> Geez, 22 lbs is a race worthy weight, then or now, and the 25 lbs is certainly a nice build... especially when you factor in the plush ride thanks to the great suspension! Mighty kind of you to share that Wildhare with your friend, I know that I couldn't be as generous but I am new to the frame and loving it!!!
> 
> ...


Aloha Don,

Thanks so much for the nice comments. Yes, I believe the PW was so far ahead of its time. It took me years to decide to replace it. I'm riding a Turner Spot these days. Highly modified to my trail bike riding liking.

I don't have any current pictures of the bike I have now. Essentially "newer stickers", black powder coated frame. SID Sl fork. Most of the parts are from the older build, silver CK hubs 8 speed XTR, Mavic rims with Fire XC tires. XT V-brakes, thumb shifters, syncros seatpost. I think the bike is a tad over 26lbs. I never ride it anymore, it's like a spare bike for when people come to visit. A friend on the east side of the island is borrowing it now.

One of these days when I get it back, I'll get some pictures.

Thanks for the sticker offer, I have a couple of sets of stickers in file. You hold on to them for now, I'm sure you'll find a good use for them.

Aloha,
g


----------



## ocyeti (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone know the shock size for the 1996/1998 Psycle Werks Wild Hare?


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Shock size*



ocyeti said:


> Does anyone know the shock size for the 1996/1998 Psycle Werks Wild Hare?


Hey *ocyeti*... I had the same question a few months back, I hit up a guy in England on Retrobike who had just rebuilt his P.W. Wild Hare, here is his reply:

_*Both "Eyes" measure M6X21.8mm for Manitou Swinger upgrade

Shock on the frame I purchased turns out to be a 6.5" eye-to-eye
*_

I checked the shock on mine to be sure and the center of both mounting holes is 6.5 inches. That appears to have been a fairly common shock size on bikes built prior to 2002.

You could always contact Chuck at Rainbow Cycles, he bought up all the remaining Psycle Werks frames and parts. I sure he could confirm the shock info. Here are a couple links:

RBC - Mountain Bikes, MTB Rentals, Road Bike Rentals, Motos, Motor Scooters

Psycle Werks U.S. Crafted Bicycles

Do you have any backstory on your Wild Hare, is this a new bike in your stable?

Let me know if you have any other questions, I'll be glad to help out.

Peace,

-DON-


----------



## socaltrailrider (Jul 4, 2007)

I've got some bushings and a shock linkage arm from my old Psycle Werks that I don't need. If someone out there can use them, hit me up and I'll toss them in an envelope for you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great thread!
OP I suggest you make another duplicate thread over in the vintage forum.

Vintage, Retro, Classic


----------



## ozmdd (Aug 7, 2014)

This is a really cool thread to find! I still have the WH xc I bought new directly from PW back in 98. Haven't had much need for FS since I relocated to Dallas in 2001, so its pretty pristine, but the bushings are starting to creak when I take it out from time to time. I'll have to post a pic soon.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

ozmdd said:


> This is a really cool thread to find! I still have the WH xc I bought new directly from PW back in 98. Haven't had much need for FS since I relocated to Dallas in 2001, so its pretty pristine, but the bushings are starting to creak when I take it out from time to time. I'll have to post a pic soon.


Sweet! Yeah! I still have one and still loving it. Rode it the other week on an epic 46 miler. Still fun! Fast. Light.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

gmats said:


> Sweet! Yeah! I still have one and still loving it. Rode it the other week on an epic 46 miler. Still fun! Fast. Light.


Hey gmats,

It's D., you helped me out with my gray WildHare a couple years ago, nice to see you have your WildHare back and you're enjoying it! My gray WildHare has new loving home in England, a serious fan was reaching out to buy a frame on RetroBike UK. In the last couple years my Psycle Werks stable grew to 4 bikes. I added a 2002 Mad Dog, a 2004 Screamin' Demon, and a 2000 WildHare. The Mad Dog went to nephew in Washington and it's seeing some serious trails in B'ham and on the North Shore. As I had another WildHare that I rode more, I figured I'd help the guy out and offer my gray one to him. His plan was to strip, paint, and rebuild the WildHare himself. He restored and built his uncle's WildHare, that's what started his quest to find one. I've yet to receive any photos but I'm looking forward to seeing the bike. For the type of riding we have here in SoCal a WildHare for XC riding and a Screamin' Demon for everything else. I'm in the process of overhauling and rebuilding my Screamin' Demon, I'm almost done minus cables and deciding which tires to run. (Sorry, you'll have to forgive the non-drive side photo as it hung in my garage... thanks!)









Recently, I built up my 2000 mango/black WildHare, it got a full overhaul with some new and recycled parts.

The components include:
Titec/Jones H-Bar
Magura Race Line hydraulic brakes with Altek CNC levers
XT 3x9 shifters
Cinelli Caleido bar wrap
ODI CNC bar end plugs
Kooka stem
Chris King headset
White Brothers SC70 fork
Fox Float R air shock
Salsa Flip-Lock collar
Salsa Shaft seatpost
SDG Ti/Kevlar Stars& Stripes saddle
Kooka 46/34/24 cranks
Time ATAC pedals with Winwood Decksters
XTR derailleurs
XT 9 speed cassette
Ringle hubs laced to Sun XC TCB hoops
Michelin Wild Gripper tires



















































When you have a chance please post some recent photos of your WildHare and what components you're running. I love to see how others set up this bikes. With such a solid frame... we can't go wrong!

Peace,

-D-


----------



## slimjoe (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey D

Love the mango Hare! Awesome... Mines not quite done yet but it's getting there


----------



## mikeegee (Mar 13, 2015)

Is there still a market for these things? I have one that I picked up maybe a decode ago but don't really ride anymore. I'm just wondering if it's worth more to someone out there than it is just sitting in my garage?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know about market. Though I personally still ride mine from time to time. 

I like your attitude. A bike is a waste if it's not being ridden.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

mikeegee said:


> Is there still a market for these things? I have one that I picked up maybe a decode ago but don't really ride anymore. I'm just wondering if it's worth more to someone out there than it is just sitting in my garage?


I love mine! I'd be interested in giving your Psycle Werks a new home in my garage. Send me a PM with the frame size and othet specs.

Thanks!


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

I see this is an old post but my post on the wanted thread isn't getting any responses. I just got two NOS Psycle Werks frames, a Wild hare and a Screaming Demon and am looking for a rear triangle for both or one or the other. Any help would be appreciated. It looks like there are a few people here that still ride them so I thought I would try and bring this thread back to life. Thanks.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

perryron said:


> I see this is an old post but my post on the wanted thread isn't getting any responses. I just got two NOS Psycle Werks frames, a Wild hare and a Screaming Demon and am looking for a rear triangle for both or one or the other. Any help would be appreciated. It looks like there are a few people here that still ride them so I thought I would try and bring this thread back to life. Thanks.


Hey perryron,

Contact Chuck at Rainbow Cycles in Irvine, CA, he bought up everything from the original owner. He had full frames, partials, derailleur hangers, and decals. Chuck is your best bet... good luck and keep us posted.

Peace


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

He closed up shop in September. These frames came from him by way of someone else from what I understand. I am still looking around here though. Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it.


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Just want verification on the seattube/seatpost size. Google search finds that the seatpost size to be 27.2mm. I dropped a 27.2 post in my WH and it's too small. Was there a batch of these frame that may have been 30.9 (since my 31.6mm post didn't fit but not by a long shot)?

Almost done and nearly back to its original build back in 1999. Just waiting for a rare fork and rebuild of the 22mm direct mount hayes (PITA). 
Untitled by Orven Zaragoza, on Flickr


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

If you have the original build sheet I would love to have it. I hope to start mine after I get the screaming demon done.


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

perryron said:


> If you have the original build sheet I would love to have it. I hope to start mine after I get the screaming demon done.


If you're referring to my WH, it's fairly basic as I was on a tight college budget in 1999 (Note: My friend I built this WH for left this bike outdoors in Japan when he was stationed there and sat outside in the elements for almost 8 years). 
Frame: PW WH 1999 model size med (MINT!! Bushings are tight, no wear and freshly lubed)
Headset: FSA Pig DH (rebuilt)
Stem: Specialized 25.4 x 100mm (will be replaced)
Handlebar: Azonic Riser (will probably be replaced for safety reasons)
Grips: WTB Dual Density (to be replaced with an Oury)
Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla RC 600# spring (should probably be rebuilt but still works great)
Shifters: Deore XT 3x8 spd (original and magically still very functional)
Cranks: Deore XT 3 rings (immaculate condition)
BB: XT JIS
Deraileurs: Deore XT 3x8 spd
Wheelset: Specialized Stout Hubs laced on Mavic X117 (In surprisingly great shape but I should probably repack the bearings and freehub)
Cassette: Deore XT 11-28t 8 spd (couple gears are rusty)
Chain: SRAM 8 spd (threw original one. rusted and seized)
Brakes: Hayes Mag G1 pinch clamp lever body (unfortunately, I was not able to salvage these. Every part seized and severely corroded. I took extreme measures to salvage the rear half caliper sporting the 22mm direct mount and mated it with a used Hayes Mag with split clamp. Bought new seals and pistons, rebuilt and crossing fingers that there won't be any leaks after a fresh bleed. Original rotors have to be replaced too as they completely rusted out). 
Fork: The original RS Judy Hydracoil died before my friend went to Japan. So I updated it with a Manitou Nixon IT. Not sure I want to spend any more money in rebuilding this Nixon but I'm replacing it with something cooler.  
Seatpost: Some generic no brand two bolt post
Saddle: Original was an SDG Slim Jim but my buddy replaced it with a Specialized Body Geometry seat. It was too ugly when I inherited this bike back and threw that godawful looking Spesh saddle and replaced it with an old school Velo racing saddle. 
Pedals: Original were Shimano SH 454. Still have them but I like the red OG 636 at the moment. I've been waiting for a retro project to use these red pedals.
Tires: Original Michelin Hot S 26x2.2 tires. Some cracking around the knobs. Will probably replace these with Fire XC or WTB Moto Raptors - two tires I kinda liked back then.
Can't wait to finish and ride this retro gem.

In progress
Untitled by Orven Zaragoza, on Flickr


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Very cool. This will provide me with a place to start. I am aware they were a built to order bike but I am not that familiar with them so to see what others are doing helps. Thanks again and enjoy!


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

ozzer said:


> Just want verification on the seattube/seatpost size. Google search finds that the seatpost size to be 27.2mm. I dropped a 27.2 post in my WH and it's too small. Was there a batch of these frame that may have been 30.9 (since my 31.6mm post didn't fit but not by a long shot)?


The frames came standard with a reducer to fit a 27.2 seatpost. I can't remember what the actual seat tube was. I think 31.6 but am not sure. If it's slightly too small, I wonder if you could've gotten one that wasn't reamed?? Suggestions: get some careful measurements done and order a properly sized reducer (I think came creek and problem solvers make them in 0.2mm increments and they're not expensive) for 27.2. Or if a 30.9 is just a hair too small, try some beer can shims.

I don't think many shops nowadays are equipped to team seat tubes. If you have a local frame builder, could be worth a shot.

Or does your 31.6 fit a short ways in? I don't think they were reamed full depth so you may just be missing a reducer.


----------



## dwnwrdspirl (May 2, 2013)

Recently purchased a WH of my own. Haven't dug into it much but it rides and really just needs a tune up and some new cables. Any contact info for Chuck or are all the parts gone, sold? I'd like some new decals as I intend on getting it powder coated here soon.


----------



## dwnwrdspirl (May 2, 2013)

I've looked all over around the bb. Where do I find the serial number? Trying to date my wildhare. Thanks.


----------



## Pologirl (Apr 16, 2018)

Anyone know we’re I can get a swingarm set for disc brakes for a med wildhare thank you


----------



## Pologirl (Apr 16, 2018)

I’m in need of a med swingarm for a wildhare disc brake set up can anyone help me thanks


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Looking to sell my Hare. 
Just can't put it on my rotation due to having to many bikes. 
I like to put my bikes into action. Not just collect dust regardless of its status (retro vs. main steed).
Anyone interested? Send me an offer. 
Everything is fully restored. The tires are original so they may need replacing as the rubber are showing their age.


----------



## Pologirl (Apr 16, 2018)

I need a Psycle werks wild hare med frame


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

I need the rear swingarm for a Wild hare myself. Did you find one? I have resorted to looking at bikes on craigslist that I can buy and part out to get one. I have an extra Screaming Demon frame that might fit your needs. Frame minus the swingarm, I built this frame. Not sure of the size but can check.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

This is me attempting to fix the quotes assuming I didn't make anything worse:



pologirl said:


> I need the rear swingarm for a Wild hare myself.


AFAIK, all the swingarms will fit all the bikes regardless of size or model. The exception might be the Maddog downhill frame from which the swingarm would still fit a Wild Hare or Screamin' Demon, but would not allow you to run a front derailluer. So a medium Wild Hare swingarm would fit a Large Screamin' Demon, etc.



perryron said:


> Did you find one? I have resorted to looking at bikes on craigslist that I can buy and part out to get one. I have an extra Screaming Demon frame that might fit your needs. Frame minus the swingarm, I built this frame. Not sure of the size but can check.
> 
> View attachment 1205638


Again, I think all the swingarms are compatible, but I'm pretty sure that's a large/20" frame based on the head tube gusset. Source: I worked at Psycle Werks in 1998 which was a year prior to the screamin' demon, but that frame mostly looks like my Wild Hare.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for that info. I was wondering if they were compatible. I just completed a build on a Screaming Demon and now have a white Wild Hare I want to build. Actively looking for a rear swingarm. Just takes money, right?


----------



## BikeBro (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a medium Wilde hare with standard brake mount for sale cheap - PM me maybe we can work something out


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone know the years the frames used stickers/decals on headtube vs engraved PW? I have both so trying to figure it out.


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

I didn’t realize that Roy engraved on his frames. I had a fairly late model PW and it had stickers on it.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

I will post a pic later.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

and this one. Appears they used many ways to add logo to the head tube.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Newest addition to my collection. I don't think anyone comes here anymore but thought I would post just in case there is one more fan of tase bikes. Running XT 1x11 on this one.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

perryron said:


> Newest addition to my collection. I don't think anyone comes here anymore but thought I would post just in case there is one more fan of tase bikes. Running XT 1x11 on this one.


You waited long enough that the original coil rear shock has come back into fashion!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

perryron said:


> View attachment 1249788
> 
> 
> Newest addition to my collection. I don't think anyone comes here anymore but thought I would post just in case there is one more fan of tase bikes. Running XT 1x11 on this one.


What´s the travel on those bikes? What about max tire clearance?


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

perryron said:


> View attachment 1249788
> 
> 
> Newest addition to my collection. I don't think anyone comes here anymore but thought I would post just in case there is one more fan of tase bikes. Running XT 1x11 on this one.


Hey perryron,
Your bike looks great! I dig the 1x11, I'm rebuilding mine with 2x10 Sram XX. Does your swingarm have a standard disc mount or did you run an adapter? If so, which adapter are you running?
Thanks!
-D


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

If anyone looking to by a mint medium PW WH, mine is collecting dust. 
Willing to sell it.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

ozzer said:


> If anyone looking to by a mint medium PW WH, mine is collecting dust.
> Willing to sell it.


Hi ozzer,
I'm interested, I haven't seen a Wild Hare in that condition since I visited Chuck at Rainbow and his NOS frames.
Thanks,
-D.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

neo_pop_71 said:


> Hey perryron,
> Your bike looks great! I dig the 1x11, I'm rebuilding mine with 2x10 Sram XX. Does your swingarm have a standard disc mount or did you run an adapter? If so, which adapter are you running?
> Thanks!
> -D


sorry for the long delay on responding. Didnt get notification of post. I did not use adapters. Was already set up for disc.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone have a derailleur hanger lying around in their spare parts stash? I have a friend who still has his PW WH and needs one.


----------



## slimjoe (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's The Wild Hare I bought from D on here many moons ago. I swapped out all the period parts for a relatively new drivetrain and braking department. Retro mod!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I like that term “retro mod”. Nice looking ride.


----------



## slimjoe (Dec 1, 2005)

perryron said:


> View attachment 1249788
> 
> 
> Newest addition to my collection. I don't think anyone comes here anymore but thought I would post just in case there is one more fan of tase bikes. Running XT 1x11 on this one.


That's an absolute beauty


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

slimjoe said:


> Here's The Wild Hare I bought from D on here many moons ago. I swapped out all the period parts for a relatively new drivetrain and braking department. Retro mod!
> View attachment 1910781


That is a nice bike. I know I still ride one every once in a while (My two are still owned by friends). The bike still rides great. What did you do about the brakes? I see you have something other than the 22mm tab mount Hayes.


----------



## slimjoe (Dec 1, 2005)

gmats said:


> That is a nice bike. I know I still ride one every once in a while (My two are still owned by friends). The bike still rides great. What did you do about the brakes? I see you have something other than the 22mm tab mount Hayes.


I was lucky enough to get hold of a set of chainstays/seatstays with I. S. Disc mounts. Purchased from Chuck at Rainbow. There's mention on here of him shutting shop! I also bought an NOS Screaming demon frame but this was, sold to a friend.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

slimjoe said:


> I was lucky enough to get hold of a set of chainstays/seatstays with I. S. Disc mounts. Purchased from Chuck at Rainbow. There's mention on here of him shutting shop! I also bought an NOS Screaming demon frame but this was, sold to a friend.


That's awesome stuff. I emailed a bunch with Roy Watson back in the day developing the smaller sized frames because I and others needed something for smaller, female riders. It was a great bike so far ahead of its time. I remember Chuck from Rainbow. I worked with Troy at BC USA in Redondo Beach to build a bunch of them up for friends.


----------



## slimjoe (Dec 1, 2005)

gmats said:


> That's awesome stuff. I emailed a bunch with Roy Watson back in the day developing the smaller sized frames because I and others needed something for smaller, female riders. It was a great bike so far ahead of its time. I remember Chuck from Rainbow. I worked with Troy at BC USA in Redondo Beach to build a bunch of them up for friends.


Wow! How cool is that. I'm over in the UK so these old Sus frames are quite rare... however I've had 3 in my possession over the years. Here's the retro mod Screaming Demon I built for my friend. He prefers it over his Ellsworth.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

slimjoe said:


> Wow! How cool is that. I'm over in the UK so these old Sus frames are quite rare... however I've had 3 in my possession over the years. Here's the retro mod Screaming Demon I built for my friend. He prefers it over his Ellsworth.
> View attachment 1911231


Nice. Having possession of that brake mount was/is the ticket to keeping that bike current. That was what ended it for me as I couldn't keep up with maintaining the old Hayes brakes. So it was back to the VBrakes. In the end, the bikes have found nice homes with my friend's kids.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

So I bought a Wild hare frame with the Hayes 22mm flat brake mount with the idea I could adapt a modern caliper using the A2Z adapter. Seems I was mistaken. Not enough room for a modern caliper in that spot. All parts bike are bought, frame painted etc. I am really stuck because I don't want to use the Hayes brake. Anyone know of a modern flat mount brake caliper that will work? Anyone have a rear swingarm with the disc brake mounts for sale? I have spent too much money to give up now. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

slimjoe said:


> Wow! How cool is that. I'm over in the UK so these old Sus frames are quite rare... however I've had 3 in my possession over the years. Here's the retro mod Screaming Demon I built for my friend. He prefers it over his Ellsworth.
> View attachment 1911231


Amazing. I have one as well posted a page back. Love mine and ride it often. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdsrn01 (May 20, 2021)

Howdy,

I thought I'd try to see if anyone can help with obtaining a new rear derailleur hangar for this bike. I just want a back up just in case. I believe this is a 2001 Wild Hare. I refitted it mostly with a 10 speed M6000 Deore kit with a SLX crankset. Any help would much appreciated. Thanks in advance

Perry


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

pdsrn01 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I thought I'd try to see if anyone can help with obtaining a new rear derailleur hangar for this bike. I just want a back up just in case. I believe this is a 2001 Wild Hare. I refitted it mostly with a 10 speed M6000 Deore kit with a SLX crankset. Any help would much appreciated. Thanks in advance
> 
> Perry


I have also been looking just in case and found one that is very similar and required minimal changes to fit. I will look to see if I can find a number on it when I get home. I got it from here. All Our Bicycle Derailleur Hangers | DerailleurHanger.com


----------



## pdsrn01 (May 20, 2021)

perryron said:


> I have also been looking just in case and found one that is very similar and required minimal changes to fit. I will look to see if I can find a number on it when I get home. I got it from here. All Our Bicycle Derailleur Hangers | DerailleurHanger.com


Awesome!! Thank you very much. I was quoted something astronomical from a CNC shop to replicate.

Perry


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Here is the link to the hanger I bought. Closest I could find. Good luck with your project. I have run into the same thing with the CNC guys on some parts I designed. Going to resort to fabricating them myself.









Hanger 259 | DerailleurHanger.com


Pinarello: Dogma XC: 2013-14 Pinarello: Dogma XC 27.5: 2015 Pinarello: Dogma XC 29: 2015 Pinarello: MTB: 2013-14




derailleurhanger.com


----------



## pdsrn01 (May 20, 2021)

Looks like a dremel project for sure. 

Thanks,
Perry


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Just getting my newest retromod wrapped up. Not happy with the rear brake so still looking for a later rear with disc brake mount.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Beautiful! Looks like it was just came off the showroom floor!


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Had to design and make my own mount. So far so good.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

perryron said:


> View attachment 1971122
> 
> Had to design and make my own mount. So far so good.


Nice work. I'd be interested in more details. Though I have since passed my PW's on to friend's kids, this is great to see. Nice work.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

gmats said:


> Nice work. I'd be interested in more details. Though I have since passed my PW's on to friend's kids, this is great to see. Nice work.


i spent a lot of time and money fixing this bike up and wasn't able to find a rear triangle with the disc brake mount so went ahead and used what I had. Just bothered me to use the old Mag on a all new bike. 
I spent a lit of time building prototypes from polyurethane to get it to work the way I wanted. When I found out everyone wanted over 1k to CNC it fir me I had to figure out how to do it on my own. Hence the two piece design. I used a hacksaw and files to get the shape I wanted. Broke a tap in one piece and had to remake it, lol.
ultimately it would be better welded on but my goal was to make it work this way and weld as a last resort.


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

SO much great history in this thread. I'm fortunate enough to have acquired 3 Wild Hare frames over the years. I fell in love with it at a bike shop in Tempe, AZ back in 1999, when the sticker price was out of my league. I have 2 of them built up and am starting on the 3rd, after a few years hiatus. around 5 years ago i was on the hunt for decal kits and hit a bunch of dead ends.... if anyone has any leads, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

wild hare said:


> SO much great history in this thread. I'm fortunate enough to have acquired 3 Wild Hare frames over the years. I fell in love with it at a bike shop in Tempe, AZ back in 1999, when the sticker price was out of my league. I have 2 of them built up and am starting on the 3rd, after a few years hiatus. around 5 years ago i was on the hunt for decal kits and hit a bunch of dead ends.... if anyone has any leads, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


One thing I have found is the decals seem to vary a lot. My nos frames have a decal in black with a thin silver/ chrome edge that I have had difficulty getting reproduced without spending a fortune. I have also seen them in just black vinyl. Haven’t priced a real print house yet but is on my “to do” list. Attempts I have paid for have not been good from vinyl decal cutters. Maybe if we get enough interest we could get them reproduced but this forum is pretty dead. I have two Wild Hares and a Screaming Demon and am looking for a Mad Dog to round things out. Good to see someone else beside myself still enjoys these bikes.


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

perryron said:


> One thing I have found is the decals seem to vary a lot. My nos frames have a decal in black with a thin silver/ chrome edge that I have had difficulty getting reproduced without spending a fortune. I have also seen them in just black vinyl. Haven’t priced a real print house yet but is on my “to do” list. Attempts I have paid for have not been good from vinyl decal cutters. Maybe if we get enough interest we could get them reproduced but this forum is pretty dead. I have two Wild Hares and a Screaming Demon and am looking for a Mad Dog to round things out. Good to see someone else beside myself still enjoys these bikes.


Yeah, I have 2 with black vinyl and one with white with the silver edges. theres a Mad Dog on eBay right now.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

wild hare said:


> Yeah, I have 2 with black vinyl and one with white with the silver edges. theres a Mad Dog on eBay right now.


Saw that. I have seen complete bikes for that price. Just let one go recently. Still looking. If you find a printer for the decals please post it.


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

perryron said:


> One thing I have found is the decals seem to vary a lot. My nos frames have a decal in black with a thin silver/ chrome edge that I have had difficulty getting reproduced without spending a fortune. I have also seen them in just black vinyl. Haven’t priced a real print house yet but is on my “to do” list. Attempts I have paid for have not been good from vinyl decal cutters. Maybe if we get enough interest we could get them reproduced but this forum is pretty dead. I have two Wild Hares and a Screaming Demon and am looking for a Mad Dog to round things out. Good to see someone else beside myself still enjoys these bikes.


So you did get some decals made?? I have the A to Z adapter. It's pretty much just sitting in a box of parts... I have a couple other frames, too. I'm pretty sure that one is a disc only variant. I don't do disc brakes. I'm an Arch Supreme fan...! I did pick up the Hayes lever and caliper that fits the wild hare chain-stay mount, years ago... it too resides in a box along with some extra parts. I also have some bushings that I sourced from a manufacturer years go. I'm pretty certain that I could spare some or dig up the ordering information. Do you have any photos of your other rides on here?


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

perryron said:


> View attachment 1249788
> 
> 
> Newest addition to my collection. I don't think anyone comes here anymore but thought I would post just in case there is one more fan of tase bikes. Running XT 1x11 on this one.


DUDE!! I have a white frame that I was contemplating building into a "stormtrooper" rendition. Yours is SLICK!!! Very well done!


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

wild hare said:


> So you did get some decals made?? I have the A to Z adapter. It's pretty much just sitting in a box of parts... I have a couple other frames, too. I'm pretty sure that one is a disc only variant. I don't do disc brakes. I'm an Arch Supreme fan...! I did pick up the Hayes lever and caliper that fits the wild hare chain-stay mount, years ago... it too resides in a box along with some extra parts. I also have some bushings that I sourced from a manufacturer years go. I'm pretty certain that I could spare some or dig up the ordering information. Do you have any photos of your other rides on here?


Yes, I did get some printed for the bike I had painted. Not happy with them but they will do for now until I find a printer that can reproduce the original. 
the A2Z adapter didn’t work for me. Not enough room. That is why I built my own adapter.I also rebuilt a Mag1 but it didn’t look good and stopping power was weak. I like Formula brakes. 
I have lots of bushings and pieces as well. Gave away an extra frame to Eric on here and still have a matt black frame but it is missing the rear swing arm. Maybe some day I will build it if I find the part. I don’t need another Wild Hare though. 
I like the White Hare but my favorite is the Red Screaming Demon. The Blue & Orange Hare turned out pretty good but still needs some tweaking. 
All my Psycle Werks bikes are shown here. I also have several other classics. I collect bikes from the early 90’s to very early 2000’s. All makes. I like the Psycle Werks bikes because I live about 10 minutes from Laguna Beach where they were built.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

wild hare said:


> DUDE!! I have a white frame that I was contemplating building into a "stormtrooper" rendition. Yours is SLICK!!! Very well done!


Build it!! Fun having unique bikes.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

wild hare said:


> So you did get some decals made?? I have the A to Z adapter. It's pretty much just sitting in a box of parts... I have a couple other frames, too. I'm pretty sure that one is a disc only variant. I don't do disc brakes. I'm an Arch Supreme fan...! I did pick up the Hayes lever and caliper that fits the wild hare chain-stay mount, years ago... it too resides in a box along with some extra parts. I also have some bushings that I sourced from a manufacturer years go. I'm pretty certain that I could spare some or dig up the ordering information. Do you have any photos of your other rides on here?





wild hare said:


> DUDE!! I have a white frame that I was contemplating building into a "stormtrooper" rendition. Yours is SLICK!!! Very well done!





perryron said:


> Yes, I did get some printed for the bike I had painted. Not happy with them but they will do for now until I find a printer that can reproduce the original.
> the A2Z adapter didn’t work for me. Not enough room. That is why I built my own adapter.I also rebuilt a Mag1 but it didn’t look good and stopping power was weak. I like Formula brakes.
> I have lots of bushings and pieces as well. Gave away an extra frame to Eric on here and still have a matt black frame but it is missing the rear swing arm. Maybe some day I will build it if I find the part. I don’t need another Wild Hare though.
> I like the White Hare but my favorite is the Red Screaming Demon. The Blue & Orange Hare turned out pretty good but still needs some tweaking.
> All my Psycle Werks bikes are shown here. I also have several other classics. I collect bikes from the early 90’s to very early 2000’s. All makes. I like the Psycle Werks bikes because I live about 10 minutes from Laguna Beach where they were built.





wild hare said:


> So you did get some decals made?? I have the A to Z adapter. It's pretty much just sitting in a box of parts... I have a couple other frames, too. I'm pretty sure that one is a disc only variant. I don't do disc brakes. I'm an Arch Supreme fan...! I did pick up the Hayes lever and caliper that fits the wild hare chain-stay mount, years ago... it too resides in a box along with some extra parts. I also have some bushings that I sourced from a manufacturer years go. I'm pretty certain that I could spare some or dig up the ordering information. Do you have any photos of your other rides on here?


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

perryron said:


> Yes, I did get some printed for the bike I had painted. Not happy with them but they will do for now until I find a printer that can reproduce the original.
> the A2Z adapter didn’t work for me. Not enough room. That is why I built my own adapter.I also rebuilt a Mag1 but it didn’t look good and stopping power was weak. I like Formula brakes.
> I have lots of bushings and pieces as well. Gave away an extra frame to Eric on here and still have a matt black frame but it is missing the rear swing arm. Maybe some day I will build it if I find the part. I don’t need another Wild Hare though.
> I like the White Hare but my favorite is the Red Screaming Demon. The Blue & Orange Hare turned out pretty good but still needs some tweaking.
> All my Psycle Werks bikes are shown here. I also have several other classics. I collect bikes from the early 90’s to very early 2000’s. All makes. I like the Psycle Werks bikes because I live about 10 minutes from Laguna Beach where they were built.


Right on. Thanks for the reply. I like what you did with the hare feet to match your colors, pretty impressive!! 

Very decent of you to gift a frame!  If you ever decide to part with the matte black pleased keep me in mind? I'd happily purchase it! 

I have 2 hares that I built up and ride when I can. One is anodized blue and the other is polished. The white one has a disc only rear end so I'm debating swapping it with another (yellow) frame that's on its way as we speak. When it arrives I'll decide what to do... 

Thats pretty cool that you were so close to the home base. My Hares are my only bikes now. If I started "collecting" my wife might strangle me, lol. I collect enough other things.... In the meantime, I'll keep looking for decals and figure out how to go about my #3. Thanks for keeping this thread going and helping me out. Your decals are pretty decent, BTW.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

wild hare said:


> Right on. Thanks for the reply. I like what you did with the hare feet to match your colors, pretty impressive!!
> 
> Very decent of you to gift a frame!  If you ever decide to part with the matte black pleased keep me in mind? I'd happily purchase it!
> 
> ...


I have lots of burnt orange color decals if you can use a set. No charge. Let me know. I could have used that disc rear a while back when I was building the blue hare. No plans for the matte black frame. I will check size.


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

perryron said:


> I have lots of burnt orange color decals if you can use a set. No charge. Let me know. I could have used that disc rear a while back when I was building the blue hare. No plans for the matte black frame. I will check size.


REALLY!? That would be FANTASTIC! THANKS!! I'll DM you.


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

These photos are from when I built her back in 2015. A few days ago I installed a Sweet Wings crank (just for the time being) and swapped out the Spinergy SPOX for my White Industries on Mavic XC 717's and put an Extreme Arch on the front brake. Looks wise, the Kooka crank with turq spider is PERFECT!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Whoa. That is epic nice. Love the CK headset. 










Mine was custom anodized blue. My friend out in SoCal owns it now. 



perryron said:


> View attachment 1995992
> 
> View attachment 1995993


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice bikes! Love seeing how everyone makes the bike their own.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

This is a frame I have had laying around for years. No rear swingarm. Looks to be a early production bike based on details compared to my 2000-2002 bikes. Anyone have info on it?


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

A prototype maybe? that hand etched serial # is a bit mysterious? I always thought that decal style was on later models? I guess I was wrong?


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

My other (Silver) Hare


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

Some more recent photos. A few weeks ago I polished up and refurbished the brakes, added some titanium hardware, replaced all of the bearings and installed an extreme arch on the front brake.


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

Love the look of both frames! Amp forks look great as well.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha, 
I have some old stuff:
Pivot bushings and derailleur hanger:









1st generation stickers:

















And some "newer" style downtube stickers:


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

What do you want for all of it? With three bikes I will eventually need some backup stuff.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

perryron said:


> What do you want for all of it? With three bikes I will eventually need some backup stuff.


I sent you a message.


----------



## wild hare (Nov 22, 2015)

oooohhhh those old style decals!! BE STILL my heart!!! are those white with silver edging?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

wild hare said:


> oooohhhh those old style decals!! BE STILL my heart!!! are those white with silver edging?


I don't know for sure as I am afraid to peel them back to see. It does seem lighter than black so maybe silver edging????????


----------



## perryron (Jan 3, 2017)

gmats said:


> I sent you a message.


Hmmm, don’t see it. Maybe Wild Hare and I can split it up. I am sending him a frame to build and he has a white one as well. Was it a DM or a email?


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

perryron said:


> Hmmm, don’t see it. Maybe Wild Hare and I can split it up. I am sending him a frame to build and he has a white one as well. Was it a DM or a email?


Sent you message via conversations.


----------

